# SVN



## e9926044 (29. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

arbeitet jemand mit dem SVN- Tool? man kann ja das Plugin installieren aber was brauche ich für eine Datenbank, um eine Projekte speichern zu können??
Kann mir da jemand was näheres dazu schreiben?
Danke,


----------



## Maeher (29. Mrz 2008)

Auf visualsvn.com/server/ gibt's zum Beispiel für Windows ein Packet mit allem was man braucht.
Auf subversion.tigris.org gibt's eine Übersicht über Varianten für verschiedene Betriebssysteme.


----------



## kama (29. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

wie schon erwähnt wurde....weiterhin bitte das Subversion Buch unbedingt mal zu gemüte Führen...und bei Fragen eventuelle hier oder hier vorbeischauen....oder auch hier im Forum....

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## e9926044 (30. Mrz 2008)

Danke für die Antworten,
eine Frage hätte ich noch und zwar möchte ich auf die Schnelle mal das Mit dem SVN hinbekommen und habe deshalb das SVN vom Link oben installiert:

http://www.java-forum.org/de/userfiles/user9434/e.jpg

und jetzt möchte ich das in meinem Netbeans- Programm nutzen aber was muss ich noch machen, dass es läuft, muss ich mir da erst eine DB anlegen, oder ist das mit dem SVN schon erledigt und was muss ich hier für eine Pfad angeben??:

http://www.java-forum.org/de/userfiles/user9434/nb.jpg


Wie gesagt, mir gehts um einen schnellstart, ich muss mich dann eh länger damit befassen aber mein Projekt ist schon ziemlich groß und deshalb möchte ich die Änderungen und so mitbekommen,
Wäre euch sehr dankbar wenn ihr mir beim Start ein bisschen unter die Arme greifen könntet,

Dankeschön!!!


----------



## e9926044 (30. Mrz 2008)

```
On the Subversion Checkout page of the wizard, fill in a URL that contains the connection protocol and the location of the repository.
```


Das verstehe ich nicht was ich da für eine Pfad angeben muss, muss ich da zuerst ein Repository anlegen oder reicht es wie oben, das ich das SVN installiert habe,
Kann mir da jemand helfen,

Vielen Dank,

lg


----------



## Maeher (30. Mrz 2008)

Du musst zuerst mit VisualSVN ein Repository anlegen.
Dann gehts du in NetBeans auf Subversion Checkout.
Jetzt kannst du mit Rechtsklick auf das neue Repository im VisualSVN->"Copy Url" den Pfad nach Netbeans übertragen.
Eventuell musst die noch einen Benutzer in VisualSVN anlegen und in NetBeans entsprechend angeben.


----------



## e9926044 (30. Mrz 2008)

Maeher hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du musst zuerst mit VisualSVN ein Repository anlegen.



Könntest Du mir kurz schreiben, wie ich mit dem C:\Programme\CollabNet Subversion ein neues Reopository anlegen?

Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe,


----------



## Maeher (30. Mrz 2008)

Leider nein, ich hab eben VisualSVN, aber es gibt bestimmt Dokumentationen zu CollabNet Subversion.


----------



## e9926044 (30. Mrz 2008)

Maeher hat gesagt.:
			
		

> VisualSVN



ist das auch freeware und wie geht es da, ich lade mir das runter und installierte es und dann muss ich ein Reposritory anlegen, oder??
Geht das irgendwie einfach oder ist da was besonderes zu beachten, 
wie geschrieben, ich bräuchte nur mal so viel, dass ich das Ganze mal speichern kann, da mein Projekt schon ziemlich groß ist und ich deshalb die Vorteile einer Versionierung nutzen möchte,

lg


----------



## Maeher (30. Mrz 2008)

VisualSVN Server www.visualsvn.com/server/ ist laut Anbieter (unten auf der Webseite) "completely free!". Der Download funktionierte zu meinem Erstaunen sogar ohne Registrierung o.ä.  
Das ganze wird über die Management-Konsole konfiguriert, hier kann man auch Repositories anlegen.
Dann kannst du wie beschrieben die Verbindung zu NetBeans aufbauen.
Ich hab allerdings bisher selbst wenig damit gearbeitet, aber die Installation ging, soweit ich mir erinnern kann, recht einfach.


----------



## kama (30. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,




			
				e9926044 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie geschrieben, ich bräuchte nur mal so viel, dass ich das Ganze mal speichern kann, da mein Projekt schon ziemlich groß ist und ich deshalb die Vorteile einer Versionierung nutzen möchte,


Dann wäre es vielleicht Sinnvoll früher anzufangen...;-)

Wie groß ist das Projekt denn?

Aber mal im Ernst....

Mache es doch erst einmal ganz einfach. Installiere den Kommandozeilen Client (subversion.tigris.org) und erzeuge ein Repository

```
svnadmin create c:\subversionrepositoy
```
und zweitens importiere deine Sourcen in das Repository:

```
svn import VerzeichnisWoDeineSourcenStehen file:///C:/subversionrepository/ProjektName/trunk -m"- First import."
```

Dann kannst Du die Vorteile nutzen OHNE einen Server installieren zu müssen....

Dann kannst Du den obigen Source auschecken entweder auf der Kommandozeile 

```
svn checkout file:///C:/subversionrepository/ProjektName/trunk C:/workingcopy
```

und dann schauen wir weiter....

Apropos, das Backup des Repositories nicht vergessen....

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## e9926044 (31. Mrz 2008)

Morgen,


mein Projekt hat so ca. 50k Zeilen, is jetzt noch nicht so arg, da ich alles selber geschrieben habe aber jetzt wirds schön langsam Zeit, das ich das Subversion einsetze,

Vielen Dank für deine Hilf, werds mal so probieren, obwohl ich ja schon vorhabe, dass ich das ganze über NetBeans mache.

lg


----------



## kama (1. Apr 2008)

Hallo,

haben denn die genannten Eingaben funktioniert?
Oder hat es Fehlermeldungen gegeben?

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## e9926044 (1. Apr 2008)

Nein, es hat keine Fehlermeldungen gegeben, ich hab die Befehle eingegeben und dann ist eben das FehlerMeldungsFenster gekommen (Problembericht senden oder nicht), aber keine Fehlermeldungen aber es wurde auch nätürlich kein Repository angelegt.

Hättest Du da noch eine Idee bzw. eine Alterantive?


----------



## kama (1. Apr 2008)

Hallo,

also 
	
	
	
	





```
svnadmin create c:\subversionrepositoy
```
 ist schon schief gegangen?

BTW: Mach mal ein DOS-Box auf und gib dort: "svn --version" ein....Output bitte posten...

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## e9926044 (5. Apr 2008)

Hallo Karl Heinz,

jetzt konnte ich den Befehl  	
svnadmin create c:\subversionrepositoy
ausführen, bekomme aber beim Befehl unten dannn die Fehlermeldung, Weißt Du was da an diesem Befehl falsch ist?
"Zu viele Parameter für Import Befehl


```
C:\Programme\Subversion\bin>svn import C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administra
tor\Desktop\MyTest file:///C:/Java_Repository/MyTest/trunk -m" -Firs
t import."
svn: Zu viele Parameter für Import Befehl

C:\Programme\Subversion\bin>
```


schöne Grüße


----------



## maki (5. Apr 2008)

Musst den Pfad, da er Leerzeichen enthält, in Anführungszeichen setzen.


----------



## e9926044 (5. Apr 2008)

Alles klar, es hat funktioniert, danke sehr,

jetzt muss ich es nur mehr mit NetBeans hinbekommen,

Hättet ihr da eine Tipp wie ich das angehen kann,

Danke nochmal,


----------



## maki (5. Apr 2008)

Gibt doch ein PLugin für Netbeans, wo weiss ich aber nicht mehr.

Schon das SVN Buch gelesen?


----------



## e9926044 (5. Apr 2008)

Bei NetBeans 6.0 ist das schon dabei aber ich weiß nicht genau wie man vorgeht bzw wie ich die Pfade setzen muss,

Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee oder einen Link woe man das macht


----------



## maki (5. Apr 2008)

Versioning -> Subversion -> Checkout...


----------



## sachi (13. Apr 2008)

hallo
Ich hab ein svn server installiert und möchte durch eclipse ein program schreiben damit ich auf alle repositorys zugreifen kann durchlaufen und auflisten
Kann mir jemanden hilfen
Danke


----------



## maki (13. Apr 2008)

sachi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hallo
> Ich hab ein svn server installiert und möchte durch eclipse ein program schreiben damit ich auf alle repositorys zugreifen kann durchlaufen und auflisten


Wieso, reichen dir die Tools die es schon gibt nicht dafür?


----------



## maki (13. Apr 2008)

sachi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hallo
> Ich hab ein svn server installiert und möchte durch eclipse ein program schreiben damit ich auf alle repositorys zugreifen kann durchlaufen und auflisten


Wieso, reichen dir die Tools die es schon dafür gibt nicht aus?


----------



## kama (13. Apr 2008)

Hallo,



			
				e9926044 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> C:\Programme\Subversion\bin>svn import C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Administra
> tor\Desktop\MyTest file:///C:/Java_Repository/MyTest/trunk -m" -Firs
> t import."
> ...


----------



## kama (13. Apr 2008)

Hallo,



			
				sachi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hallo
> Ich hab ein svn server installiert und möchte durch eclipse ein program schreiben damit ich auf alle repositorys zugreifen kann durchlaufen und auflisten


Die PlugIns (Subclipse, Subversive) haben entsprechende Funktionen....wenn Du aber unbedingt in Java den Zugriff schreiben willst dann versuch es mal mit http://www.svnkit.com....

MfG
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## sachi (13. Apr 2008)

Hallo
Mit eclipse plugin kann man nur auf eine repository zugreifen, ich möchte aber auf unterschiedliche repositorys (1..10) zugreifen und auflisten und beliebig, die repository durchlaufen


----------



## Wildcard (13. Apr 2008)

Du kannst n Repositories mit Eclipse verwalten.


----------



## sachi (13. Apr 2008)

Kannst du mir bitte sage, wie kann ich mehrere repositories verwalten (auflisten).
Danke
Sachi


----------



## Wildcard (13. Apr 2008)

In der SVN Repositories View kannst Repository Locations anlegen.


----------



## sachi (13. Apr 2008)

anlegen, aber die möglichkeit alle aufliste und durchlaufen. ich möchte nur wisse ob es schon ein vorimplementierte methode in svnkit gibt, die sowas macht
Danke 
Sachi


----------



## sachi (13. Apr 2008)

anlegen, aber auf die repositories zugreifen und aufliste?
ich möchte nur wissen ob es schon in svnkit ein vor implementierte methode gibt, die sowas macht.
Sachi
Danke


----------



## Wildcard (13. Apr 2008)

Ich verstehe die Frage nicht


----------



## sachi (13. Apr 2008)

es ist so,
ich hab schon ein svn server instaliert und svn plugin unter eclipse auch. ich hab auch svnkit library auch entpacket und ich hab die auch unter eclipse verwendet.

mein program ist so ähnlich :
**************************************************
package test; 

import java.io.ByteArrayInputStream; 
import java.io.ByteArrayOutputStream; 
import java.io.FileInputStream; 
import java.io.FileNotFoundException; 
import java.io.FileReader; 
import java.io.IOException; 
import java.io.InputStream; 
import java.nio.ByteBuffer; 
import java.nio.channels.FileChannel; 
import java.util.ArrayList; 
import java.util.Collection; 
import java.util.HashMap; 
import java.util.Iterator; 
import java.util.List; 
import java.util.Map; 

import org.tmatesoft.svn.core.SVNDirEntry; 
import org.tmatesoft.svn.core.SVNException; 
import org.tmatesoft.svn.core.SVNNodeKind; 
import org.tmatesoft.svn.core.SVNProperty; 
import org.tmatesoft.svn.core.SVNURL; 
import org.tmatesoft.svn.core.internal.io.dav.DAVRepositoryFactory; 
import org.tmatesoft.svn.core.internal.io.fs.FSRepositoryFactory; 
import org.tmatesoft.svn.core.internal.wc.SVNFileUtil; 
import org.tmatesoft.svn.core.io.ISVNEditor; 
import org.tmatesoft.svn.core.io.SVNRepository; 
import org.tmatesoft.svn.core.io.SVNRepositoryFactory; 
import org.tmatesoft.svn.core.io.diff.SVNDeltaGenerator; 
import org.tmatesoft.svn.core.io.diff.SVNDiffWindow; 

public class Main { 

   public Main() { 
      setupAttachmentsModule(); 
   } 

   private void setupAttachmentsModule() { 

      FSRepositoryFactory.setup(); 
   } 

   private SVNRepository connectToRepository(String host, String repositoryName) throws SVNException { 
      SVNURL url = SVNURL.parseURIEncoded("file://" + host + "/" + repositoryName); 
      SVNRepository repository = SVNRepositoryFactory.create(url); 
      return repository;       
   } 
******************************************************
ich kann damit auf mein repository zugreifen, die frage ist nun ist wie kann ich auf alle repositories zugreifen auflisten und durchsuchen,
nicht mit ein plugin sondern auf die konsole
Danke


----------



## Wildcard (13. Apr 2008)

Mit mehreren SVNRepository Objekten.


----------



## sachi (13. Apr 2008)

kannst du mir ein klein beispiel nennen, wie ich es machen kann

Danke


----------

